

"It might be useful" - gmail virus? - jMyles

Twice today, I have received emails with, inter alia, the phrase "it might be useful" in the subject.  In both cases, the emails had apparently blank PDFs attached.  Anybody else seeing this?
======
waitwhat
Have you uploaded the PDF to <http://www.virustotal.com/> ?

